# إعجاز



## Moseley

Does this name اعجاز have an Arabic origin? If it does, can you tell me particularly which region and what they mean in the original language?


----------



## fdb

ʼIʻjāz is “miracle”.


----------



## Moseley

Isn't the word for miracle Ijazah?


----------



## cherine

No, miracle is إعجاز and مُعْجِزة . Ijaaza is license, and also used to mean "day off".


----------



## Moseley

Sorry wrong word, I mean isn't معجزة = mojeza  the word for miracle, I'm sure it's used in the quran?


----------



## cherine

Yes. Please re-read my post above.

P.S. The word معجزة is not used in the Qur'an, nor is إعجاز . The word for miracle in the Qur'an is آية.


----------



## Moseley

إِنَّ مَا تُوعَدُونَ لَآتٍ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ *بِمُعْجِزِينَ
*​*That word seems similiar to mojeza, it's found in Quran (6:134)*​​


----------



## cherine

Yes, but you will not find the word معجزة (meaning of miracle) in the Qur'an. And معجزين means you won't escape or elude [your punishment].

I think this is the Urdu translation اور وہ (اللہ کو) عاجز نہيں کرسکتےo (taken from here)


----------



## Moseley

Thanks cherine


----------



## cherine

You're welcome, Moseley.


----------



## إسكندراني

آية is sign rather than miracle, since miracles are signs of God's existence. It is used to mean 'sign'  in general as well, though برهان is another word used for 'proof', and آلاء is another type of 'sign':
 قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا
These nuances, as I always reiterate, are the domain of linguistic experts and exegetes مفسرون rather than laymen, however; to interpret the meaning of a Qur'anic word requires a degree of expertise.


----------



## cherine

Don't worry, I always only copy from the experts books, and I put a link to my source. I think I gave my own re-wording only once in this forum.


----------



## Alfaaz

Extra Information: 

Entry from Urdu Lughat (for defintions or future reference): اعجاز

Poetic example:

یہ اعجاز ہے حسن آوارگی کا
جہاں بھی گئے داستاں چھوڑ آئے

چلے آئے ان راہ گزاروں سے جالبؔ
مگر ہم وہاں قلب و جاں چھوڑ آئے

شاعر: حبیب جالب​


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

إعجاز come from the root letters ع ج ز the derived words have partially the meaning of weakness or to not have the ability
عجوز means an old man it's one of the derived words, an old man is weak or doesn't have that much ability
إعجاز come from the word أعجز(A'a'jaza) like the verb أضرب أعجز, إضراب إعجاز(*a'a'jaza, Adraba)* (Arabic origin)
which is mean to cause weakness or to have no ability, إعجاز ( mericle ) is noun form of the verb, which means that the people are weak or have no ability to do that
the form the word that mean this thing is a miracle we add meem م , so معجز or معجزة


----------



## Ghabi

Hi! إعجاز is often rendered into English as "inimitability" (i.e. the fact that the Qur'an cannot be imitated by human beings), although this is not a literal translation.


----------



## Moseley

This is exactly what I've heard before, hence the phrase Ijaza-al-Quran (miracle/inimitability of the Quran).


----------



## Qureshpor

i3jaaz (much more common mu3jizah) means miracle in Urdu. It is usually a male name and nobody is interested in its meaning! However, in Urdu poetry, it has the meaning of "miracle"...e.g i3jaaz-i-masiiHaa (the miracle of Christ)


----------



## Moseley

Qureshpor said:


> i3jaaz (much more common mu3jizah) means miracle in Urdu. It is usually a male name and nobody is interested in its meaning! However, in Urdu poetry, it has the meaning of "miracle"...e.g i3jaaz-i-masiiHaa (the miracle of Christ)



Nobody until now


----------



## ayna123

Since the verb عجز linked to "weakness" the reason why it generated the word "miracle" is easy to explain:
Any miracle makes the Nature weak. Miracle shows that it is stronger than Nature.
That's why it is no wonder why  إعجاز and معجزة means Miracle


----------

